# Black and Decker Radial Arm Saw



## johnjf0622

Ok so the father in law calls me and says his friend gave him a old B&D saw, and it works good. Although he said he didnt like it that he thought it was dangerous. Radial Arm Saws can give that impression.:laughing: So I would like to know if anyone has ever seen one of these and did B&D make a good radial arm saw. It is a 7740-3421 model. I could only find 7730 models on the net. He is coming up from NJ next week and if it isnt worth having due to it not being a good model I wont have him lug it up. But then Free is always good. So lets hear it from you anyone know about them.


----------



## David D

You'll have better luck looking it up as a DeWalt 740. I have a 780 which is the 12" version. They were labeled as Black & Decker/DeWalt. I got mine from my grandfather years ago. I'm not a serious woodworker (yet!), but it seems to be a good saw.


----------



## dodgeboy77

This was apparently also known as a DeWalt, as David said. Check here: http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=173 for some pictures.

RAS's are hazardous for ripping but can be good crosscut machines. The price is right!

Bill


----------



## JohnK007

Looks good to me and you certainly can't beat the price. I got my Craftsman RAS for the same price from a friend of mine who didn't have the space for it. Unfortunately I don't have the space for it yet either and it's sitting in my shed. But I wasn't going to turn down a free saw. Good luck with it and post some pics when you get it set up.


----------



## johnjf0622

:thumbsup:Thanks guys for the heads up. Now I know what the saw looks like.(Meaning model not what a RAS looks like:laughing From what he says there isn't anything to be done with it (if you seen this mans truck and tools you would take his word) but we will see when it gets here. I will throw some pics up of the new addition. Now if i could just get him to get the new Delta TS and part with it right away life will be complete.:laughing:


----------



## johnjf0622

Well the RAS came today and this saw is very clean. It is the type 3 model. so I guess that puts it in around the 60's. I took some pics and will post them in a day or 2. the only thing I find funny with it is the tilt. I release the lever and it wont move. Can any of you guys that know or have one of these saws shed some light on this? I dont want to force something and break it in the process. thanks


----------



## dodgeboy77

If no one here knows the answer to your question you could always contact one of the guys at OWWM that owns one.

Good luck with your new machine!

Bill


----------



## johnjf0622

Well I realized why I couldnt move the tilt. It turns out there is a piece missing that connects to the lever when you want to release the lock. Now the fun starts to try and find what the part needed to fill the void.

John


----------



## Clouseau

It should just be an index pin to pull after you have released the clamp. The knobs are 1/4-20 and get lost easily.
Dan


----------



## johnjf0622

looking at it the shaft that needs to be pulled to release has a small hole. No where near a 1/4 inch. And the clamp has a slot that looks like something rides in it.

John


----------



## dodgeboy77

Could you post a picture? Is the hole in the stop pin big enough to attach a key fob to or something else that would give you a grip on it so you could pull it?

Bill


----------



## Clouseau

My error. I was thinking of the earlier models. If you go to the OWWM.com web site you can find a similar model in the REPRINTS. This one should be close, but doesn't have parts list: http://www.owwm.com/pubs/252/2865.pdf . Page 4 of the parts list on this http://www.owwm.com/pubs/252/2978.pdf shows the pin. Yours may not be attached to the lever.
Dan


----------



## johnjf0622

Well here are a few pics of the RAS I aquired recently.


----------



## johnjf0622

This is the angel lock that is missing a part you will see Dodgeboy77 that the hole is not very big.and you will also see the slot that is in the handle. I flipped the handel over so you can see what I was talking about


----------



## johnjf0622

Clouseau said:


> My error. I was thinking of the earlier models. If you go to the OWWM.com web site you can find a similar model in the REPRINTS. This one should be close, but doesn't have parts list: http://www.owwm.com/pubs/252/2865.pdf . Page 4 of the parts list on this http://www.owwm.com/pubs/252/2978.pdf shows the pin. Yours may not be attached to the lever.
> Dan


Thanks for the link Dan that is a better pic then what I was able to come across. Looks like all I am missing is the pin and spring numbers 21 and 22 but I cant see how that little pin would be strong enough to pull the pin with out bending. Unless I am missing another part in the picture I am not seeing


----------



## dodgeboy77

That's a nice, clean saw, John. Now I want one! I already have a Sears RAS so I guess I'll try to control my impulses.

It looks like there is a screw hole there (for a pivot or lever?) and a slot (to limit it's range?). You definitely need a good diagram or advice from someone who already has a similar saw.

There's not a snapped off screw in that hole, is there?

Bill


----------



## johnjf0622

Yes it is clean that is one thing I can believe when the father in law says it is clean LOL. I know the hole is smooth. Not threaded, I am sure like you said someone who has one can tell me. So I will see when they pop up LOL. I do have this question out on a couple other forums, but this is the one I get the most input and replies on things like this so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## johnjf0622

David D said:


> You'll have better luck looking it up as a DeWalt 740. I have a 780 which is the 12" version. They were labeled as Black & Decker/DeWalt. I got mine from my grandfather years ago. I'm not a serious woodworker (yet!), but it seems to be a good saw.


Hey David is you saw set up like this one? can you let me know what I am missing?


----------



## jones_m_s

I got this same exact RAS from a friend. I used it twice, then bound up the blade and can't get it to turn on any more. I am trying to submit pics of the pin for the release lever. It looks like a regular cotter pin maybe?


----------



## dodgeboy77

That's called a roll pin. They are made of spring steel and are a little bigger in diameter than the hole they go in. Usually you drive them in/out with a hammer and punch.

The good thing? They are cheap and you can probably find a replacement at an automotive parts store or a hardware store.

Make sure there isn't a broken off hunk of the old one still in the hole. If it is, use a punch slightly smaller than the hole and tap it out of there.

This is an old thread!

Bill


----------



## Bob Willing

Now those are modern B&D RAS's, my first B&D RAS I bought in 1973 and it was a 8 1/4" version gave it to my son in 2005. I bought a Craftsman RAS in 1997 and still have the same saw. I use mine for cross cutting and dadoing never ripping.


----------



## Aubrey Collins Jr

Need restoration help.
Fathers old RAS.

THANK YOU.


----------



## krb

It is great! My father just gave me his. It was in our house growing up. Im in NJ and will buy it for parts if you dont want it.


----------

